# Sterowniki karty DVB-T

## KoKA

Witam, mój problem jest następujący:

Mam kartę DVB-T MediaTech MT4161

robię wszystko według tego:  http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ITE_IT9135

i nic nie wykrywa.

lsusb:

```

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 048d:9006 Integrated Technology Express, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x048d Integrated Technology Express, Inc.

  idProduct          0x9006 

  bcdDevice            2.00

  iManufacturer           1 ITE Technologies, Inc.

  iProduct                2 DVB-T TV Stick

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           71

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           4

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x85  EP 5 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Keyboard

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.01

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      65

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval              10

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

Wpisy z dmesg:

```
[   13.745050] dvb-usb: found a 'ITE 9135(9006) Generic' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

[   13.806374] dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-it9135-02.fw'

[   14.005484] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   14.005489] it913x: FRM Starting Firmware Download

[   14.205109] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   14.405703] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   14.606327] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   14.806879] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   15.007465] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   15.208061] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   15.408662] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   15.609257] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   15.809840] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   16.010472] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   16.211024] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   16.411608] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   16.612212] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   16.812804] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   17.013387] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   17.213990] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   17.414561] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   17.615189] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   17.815756] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   18.016407] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   18.216940] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   18.417535] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   18.618143] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   18.818721] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   19.019309] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   19.219904] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   19.420497] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   19.621149] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   19.821682] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   20.022276] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   20.222868] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   20.423461] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   20.624096] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   20.824674] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   21.025250] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   21.225832] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   21.426479] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   21.627019] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   21.827607] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   22.028213] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   22.228807] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   22.429446] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   22.630008] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   22.830456] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   23.031167] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   23.231760] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   23.432351] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   23.632954] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   23.833548] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   24.034132] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   24.234781] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   24.435314] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   24.635786] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   24.836513] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   25.037077] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   25.237700] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   25.438312] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   25.639019] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   25.839488] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   26.040203] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   26.240571] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   26.441243] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   26.641850] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   26.842415] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   27.043028] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   27.243671] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   27.444201] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   27.644630] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   27.845399] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   28.045975] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   28.246589] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   28.447186] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   28.647772] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   28.848367] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   29.048958] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   29.249554] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   29.450150] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   29.650723] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   29.851330] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   30.051925] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   30.252514] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   30.453110] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   30.653703] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   30.854323] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   31.054888] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   31.255480] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   31.456073] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   31.656651] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   31.857258] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   32.057856] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   32.258453] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   32.459039] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   32.659624] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   32.860227] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   33.060829] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   33.261405] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   33.462002] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   33.662593] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   33.863191] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   34.063642] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   34.264369] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   34.464959] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   34.665552] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   34.866145] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   35.066755] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   35.267468] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   35.467923] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   35.668516] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   35.869132] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   36.069718] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   36.270340] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   36.470883] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   36.671481] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   36.872059] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   37.072669] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   37.273263] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   37.473853] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   37.674444] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   37.875039] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   38.075630] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   38.276227] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   38.376869] it913x: FRM Firmware Download Failed (ffffff92)

[   38.576623] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/8

[   38.576629] it913x: Chip Version=00 Chip Type=379c

[   38.776207] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/9

[   39.006739] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   39.206341] usb 2-1.5: udevd timed out on ep1in len=0/5

[   39.206351] it913x: DEV it913x Error

[   39.206394] usbcore: registered new interface driver it913x

[   39.233466] udevd used greatest stack depth: 3408 bytes left

```

Kernel config: http://wklej.org/id/715988/

----------

## KoKA

Witam, udało mi się przez chwilę doprowadzić tuner do działania, pomogło podłączenie do innego USB.

Niestety po pierwszym resecie (chciałem włączyć pid=1, przywrócenie pid=0 nie pomogło) znowu ten sam problem. 

Wydaje mi się że wina jest gdzieś w systemie USB. Ma ktoś pomysł żeby "zresetować"/naprawić te porty.

----------

## KoKA

Tuner już działa. Należy nałożyć patche na kernel aby moduł był w wersji 1.28:

```

http://patchwork.linuxtv.org/patch/10469/
```

Oprócz tego należy nałożyć nałożyć ten patch aby kernel się poprawnie skompilował:

```

http://git.linuxtv.org/media_tree.git?a=commitdiff;h=eb224c29132b4b2fc01ecd19274501af6c3a261a
```

Reboot i działa.

Mam jeszcze problem z pilotem, ustawiłem LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

w /dev/input/by-path/ mam:

```

/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1.5:1.1-event-ir -> ../event6
```

polecenie irw nic nie wykrywa.

/etc/lirc/lircd.conf mam domyślny

/etc/conf.d/lircd:

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-H devinput -d /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1.5:1.1-event-ir"
```

/etc/lirc/hardware.conf - nie było go po instalacji, jest potrzebny?

----------

## Andry77

W ostatniej wersji kernel (sprawdzałem 3.4-rc3 jest już moduł w wersji 1.28 - pewnie obędzie się już bez pathy.

A mam pytanie z innej pułki:

Jak sprawuje się ten tuner.

Czy dzięki antence dołączonej do tego tunera można oglądać kanały w odległości około 15 km od nadajnika?

Jakiej anteny używasz i w jakiej odległości od nadajnika?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## KoKA

Tuner działa bez większych problemów w odległości 8 km od nadajnika (teren miejski), czasem tylko drobne zakłócenia obrazu ale tek drobne że nie przeszkadzają w oglądaniu w ogóle. Antenkę mam dołączoną do zestawu.

Od strony programowej:

*Nie działa w_scan/dvbscan, mi to akurat nie przeszkadza, używam VLC

*Nie działa pilot, port IR  jest wykrywany, ale żadnych reakcji na wciskanie klawiszy, może będzie kolejna wersja modułu

Reszta OK.

----------

